# TS dust collection



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been asking all kinds of questions lately. Here's my latest dilemma. Running dust collection to my table saw. If I just run it out then over to the wall it'll have less bends but will be in the way of a space I wanted to use for storage under my table. If I bring it up to the bottom of the table then to the wall then on up I end up with more bends but out of the way. How much do you think that will affect my dust collection? Will it matter?


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

if you have enough flow, a bit more resistance wont matter.

Is there any such thing as enough though? *shrug* if the dust doesnt clog or pool, Id go with the convenient option.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

It's easy to all tied up in knots over the best way to collect dust. After binge surfing on the web for several days I decided to start with what was easy. If that didn't work, I'd redo it. So, that's my advice to you. Try it the easy or convenient way and if it doesn't work, fix it. I have to say I've never reworked any of my DC since it seems to be effective.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great advice from previous posts! Do consider having the LEAST amount of bends or right angles in the line as that will help in keeping a strong airflow. Have seen a few airflow hoses mounted high on the wall, but that may require a lifting system. What ever works for you IMO is best. Be safe.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the simple answer ....*

More bends = less efficiency. How much less all depends.
Two 45 degree bends are better than one 90 degree bend. Long sweep bends are better than tight raduis bends.

Safety from tripping always should take priority over efficiency, so if you will trip over it use a few more bends.
That's just my opinion, and I run flex hose to all my major tools, but park the DC very close it them with a 5 ft maximum length. I also have 2 DCs in the shop one for the table saw and jointer, the other for the drum sanders and planer. I use a "quick couple" to change machines in less than 30 seconds.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

After looking it over again this afternoon I decided to put a couple of 45s in it. That way I can get it where I want it without too much loss.


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

I feel your pain

I just started to set my system up yesterday - I have to hang the pipe/hose since two of my benches are against the wall and I don't want to cut holes in them

After doing a bunch of research, I figured just like my peg board and benches I was at some point probably going to redo most of everything as I got better/added tools etc - so I just went with my gut and hung the pipes up and dropped some tubing down and hooked it all up to my vac (2.5 inch pvc and tubing both.

I have 2 90 degree turns since my setup is a U shape and a bunch of drops ( T pvc) from the main pipe to the various stations - haven't hooked up the TS yet as I had to order a new dust hood for the bottom - that's next weeks task

It is what it is and hopefully you'll have good luck with yours - I'm crossing my fingers for mine lol


----------

